# Paddle shifters for cruze hatch????



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cruze-opc89 said:


> Hey guys and gals..i have question...so im buying the cruze hatchback in spring and im going to install the 6th gen camaro steering wheel with the paddles...but i want to know...the center logo on the camaro steering wheel..can that be taken off...and if it can --- how...?? Thanks for any advice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you mean the Chevy emblem on the airbag?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

By the way

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Do you mean the Chevy emblem on the airbag?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

Im looking at these. A c7 and a camaro
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cruze-opc89 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You can plasti-dip it, cover it with carbon fiber or ignore it as far as I am able to figure out.I found a website that sells airbag covers, but they all have the Chevy bow-tie on them. I want to get rid of it on my stock wheel and cannot.


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

Im leaning towards the c7 wheel..hopefully it fits 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Any updates on this project?


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

Wow I would of never thought to put a Camaro wheel in. Did you get this to work out??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzin4abruisin said:


> Wow I would of never thought to put a Camaro wheel in. Did you get this to work out??


Mine Gen 5 Hot Wheels steering with paddle shifters is in the basement waiting to be installed on my Gen I. There are some pretty good threads for the Gen I's, hopefully someone will do one for the Gen II's.


[h=1]How to remove and replace your steering wheel[/h]
[h=1]Install Working paddle shifters (How-to)[/h]
*2010 / 2011 Chevy Cruze Steering Wheel Removal and Dis-assembly Instructions.*

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

In Gen2 the Camaro wheel and the Cruze airbag don't work properly together.
The Corvette cruise controls won't function properly in the Cruze without rewiring, and the radio controls just may not work, period.


----------

